# Secunia Virus Alert: Bagle.AD



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

========================================================================

Secunia Virus Alert: Bagle.AD 

Risk Rating: MEDIUM RISK 

Confirmed By: 4 Vendors 

========================================================================

Secunia Virus Information has issued a MEDIUM RISK alert for:
Bagle.AD

Learn More About Bagle.AD Online At Secunia:
http://secunia.com/virus_information/10447/


Virus Information Available At Secunia:
- Virus aliases
- Vendor severity ratings
- Vendor changelogs
- Short descriptions
- File sizes
- Grouped virus profiles with information from multiple antivirus 
vendors
- Links to removal tools/instructions
- Links to extensive vendor reports
- Searchable index of all virus information

Secunia Website:
http://secunia.com/

More Information About Secunia Virus Alerts:
http://secunia.com/secunia_virus_alerts/


----------

